# Tail chewing. HELP!



## ILoveGoldies (Oct 4, 2008)

Did you checked her/him for fleas or do you use something for it? Sometimes, fleas, ticks and all those nasty bugs hide in their tails, armpits and in their behind. Check her really well, and if she is clean get her some toy(s) and everytime she tries to chew/pull her tell tell her a firm "NO" and give her the toy it's working for us. Lucky don't chew his hair off but likes to follow it and chew it and our method "NO" "toy" has worked try it!


----------



## colton (Jun 5, 2008)

My pup is nearly 5 months old now and used to constantly chew his tail. Bitter apple never worked...he still chewed. Distracting him with something else also never worked so I started putting "Tea Tree Oil" on his tail. It is an antiseptic oil and has a really strong smell as well as a vile taste. He tried to chew on it but the taste is REALLY strong and he finally learnt to leave it alone. He hasn't chewed his tail in over a month now...hooray! I would say get something REALLY strong smelling, even Eucalyptus Oil will do and keep applying, I reapplied often, sometimes 4x a day. As soon as I saw him chewing I would apply.


----------



## SunshineGirl (Jun 28, 2008)

She's been on Revolution since she was old enough to get it, and I've checked for fleas randomly and haven't found a trace of them. We will definitely try the toy swap and see if that works, and if not than we'll have to use something a little stronger than bitter apple to put on her tail. 

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

My first thought was a food allergy. You might want to try switching to a different food.


----------

